# Farrier from Michigan



## farrier101

Howdy everyone just wanted to say hi. I am a farrier in MI, I have a yearling half arab. I hope everyone is doing well.
david


----------



## gypsygirl

hey david !
how are you ?

im from wisconsin !


----------



## 3neighs

Welcome, from a fellow Michigander!


----------



## MIEventer

HEY! Happy Birthday 3Neighs!

Welcome Farrier! I'm from Michigan as well. Glad to have you on board


----------



## RusticWildFire

Welcome! Another fellow Michigander here! I'm from the UP


----------



## Pony~Princess

Welcome! I am near Battle Creek. Where in Michigan are you from?


----------



## farrier101

just outside of Mason. Just bought a house up here so trying to see who is around & get the word out that I am here if they need work done. You can visit the web page, www.farrierservice.net it has lots of info on it. if anyone has questions about feet I would be glad to talk with you about it. I have not been to battle creek yet driven by on the highway though.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail

Hey and welcome from sunny South Carolina!


----------



## Walkamile

Welcome to HF! Look forward to reading your posts and any info you share.


----------



## LeahKathleen

Welcome from down south! I'm from Texas. :] Enjoy the board!


----------



## farrier101

Thanks everyone


----------



## mollys girl

hi from tennessee! 
my name is norma and i am the proud owner of 3 horses. 1 of which has had an abscess on her left front foot...i had the vet come out and he took care of the abscess and then told me to soak, put iodine, and wrap the foot for a week. i did everything he told me to do. then a few weeks later i noticed her hoof looked like it was going to come off so i called the vet once again and told him what was going on and he said it sounds like her hoof blew out in the back but it would be fine as long as she wasnt limping (which she isnt) he also said she had a new hoof growing. i was just wondering if you as a farrier had ever seen anything like this before. i have a few pix if you want to see them just let me know.


----------



## farrier101

It would be good if I could see some pictures. It does sound like your vet is correct but I will know more with the pics.


----------



## mollys girl

ok ive posted some pix of her hoof on my profile. i hope this isnt serious...my vet wasnt really concerned with it he said as long as she wasnt limping she would b fine but to keep putting iodine on the hoof!
please let me know if you have seen this before!
thanks,
norma


----------



## equus717

Hello and welcome to the forum David.


----------



## farrier101

Yes I have seen this before, molly should be just fine. It will take time to grow out but in the long run it will not hurt her. I looks to be a where an abscess came out. You will hit a point where her heel will almost "fall off" but there will be new good heel by the time you get there. Just make sure she get good farrier work on a regular bases. 

equus717 Thanks it has been fun so far.


----------



## farrier101

PS equus717 very nice looking foal


----------



## mollys girl

thanks david! i trust the vet i have but he was only going by what i told him over the phone. i thought maybe a second opinion couldnt hurt!
thanks again!


----------

